# ILR Set M Success!!!!!



## inichris77 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for all the advice and experience shared on this site. I was given a 27 months Visa on Oct 2011-Jan 2014, arrived in the Uk Nov 2011. 
I attended my PEO appointment for SET (M) in Glasgow yesterday afternoon for 2.00pm but got there 12.00pm so as to locate where the office was. I and my wife spent like an hour/half in the cafe opposite the office before we made our way into the office as i had to be there 30mins before my appointment. 

They asked for both our passport at the security desk and the type of application i was making. The security guy said we will be searched like we r in the airport except for no pat down, we had to empty our pockets and went through metal detector scanner. 

We then went to a window inside the waiting hall where a lady asked wot application was i there for and i replied set M, she asked if i had made payment and i said yes i did online. she completed a form which asked questions such as if i am applying within the 28 days to my anniversary, if i am aware of the immigration rules for the category i am applying for, if i have documents required for the category i am applying for, and if i needed them to go over the immigration rules with me. 

The lady went on to say i am not getting any decision on my application today and the payment i made was for my application to be processed faster. i waited for 30mins before i got a number and waited until 3.30pm before my number was called. 

I took out all my document that was packed neatly in various poly pockets and just handed it to the guy attending to me, he never asked me anything ....all he then said was "i will input ur details into the system and pass ur documents to a caseworker but no decision would be made today on ur case". 

He asked me to go and sit down and he would call me back, got called back after 30mins and he handed me my passport and told me i would be called for biometrics and would need my passport. I made photocopies of everything and asked the guy if he needed them but he felt reluctant taking them, but later said ok ill take them save us time to make copies. 

I was called for my biometrics afterwards where my prints were taken and picture too..the guy there asked me questions like have my finger prints been taken before in or out of UK and when, have my finger prints been taken by the police, and have i committed any crime in the UK. 

I Finished there and he said i can go, i waited a while again before a lady came out to me and said the biometrics has come through and my application has been passed to a caseworker and i will be getting decision tomorrow morning as they would call me between 8am and 11am she said i can now go. 

I got a call this morning 11.20am that my application for ILR has been granted and my documents has been posted and i should be receiving them tomorrow and my biometric resident permit card will be sent afterwards and should be with me 7-10 working days. 

Wish all those applying best of luck and thanks once again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Interesting you didn't get the result on the day. I suppose it was because they were busy, behind schedule etc (it's school half term in England - don't know about Scotland and were probably short-staffed) but at least you didn't have to wait long.


----------



## inichris77 (Nov 1, 2013)

They said they cannot give decision there and then...so all of us that were there were told to go and we will be contacted. They had enough staff on but they were just being slow and chatting amongst themselves and times the booths were empty but they never called anyone..but glad its over and done with.


----------



## inichris77 (Nov 1, 2013)

can i please ask how long would i have to wait to apply for naturalisation?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need 3 years in UK as spouse of British citizen so one more year.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

inichris77 said:


> They said they cannot give decision there and then...so all of us that were there were told to go and we will be contacted. They had enough staff on but they were just being slow and chatting amongst themselves and times the booths were empty but they never called anyone..but glad its over and done with.


I did my (successful) ILR PEO appointment in mid-June this year at the same office you attended; at that time they were making nearly all determinations same day. A member of my expat meet-up group was down about three weeks ago and had her determination same day as well. So I'm thinking perhaps the computer system was down or very slow and that's why they had to delay determinations - the times you saw staff chatting and with empty booths were times they were waiting for the computer to verify check applicant details and information.

Congratulations on your successful application.


----------



## inichris77 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. ..I have been married for 3years and have lived in the UK for 7years...but was refused settlement visa after my marriage so I had to leave the country for me to go and reapply and gain entry clearance to enter as a spouse.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You may be able to add the period of your previous stay to make up the three years, but if you have been away from UK more than 270 days in the last 3 years, you need one more year before you can apply.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmmm Question and wondering...so the fact you were previously refused a visa and had to leave the country means your case wasn't as straight forward right? And you still got the decision quickly! 

So I'm wondering if I could try visiting PEO for fast tract when I apply for ILR next year as I was refused entry before applying for my spouse visa only because I didn't know I needed the visa before entering an a spouse to settle. 

Joppa any thoughts on this?

Congrats to the OP by the way on your ILR success!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Recommendation is still to apply by post if you have adverse immigration record. We don't know all the ins and outs of the OP's case so it's best not to speculate, but often people with refused visas etc are told at the PEO appointment that their case is too complex to be dealt with there and then and will need to be referred to caseworking section. So it's your call.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok that's good to know! Thanks Joppa


----------

